# Plastic Hinge on a Glass Top



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Anybody know where I might be able to find some of this?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

good question, I have passively looked for them for awhile now too

hopefully someone knows


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm not even to sure what to call it.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That piece is called the Versa-Top Hinge.
Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: All-Glass Versa-Top Replacement Pieces

You could try contact:
Roger's Aquatic and Pet Supplies is located at:
205-8160 120 Street
Surrey, BC
604-592-6880

They usually carry a bunch of accessories and replacement parts. GOod luck on the hunt. If they don't have it, we could do a group buy. Update us on whether you found them at Rogers.


----------



## Dongross (May 1, 2010)

*buy canada*

or buy Canadian

Glass-Canopies


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Guys, I'll check with Rodger first but I really would like to find a local supplier


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

I've purchased one before @ King Ed's


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

I just called both King Eds and Rogers and they both have the hinges in 6' lengths @ $3 a foot. Also they both have hinges for 1/8" and 3/16" thicknesses.


----------

